# Manokwari's



## Morphman

Recently hatched these Manokwari's


----------



## Morphman

Dam, Sire and the pair mating!


----------



## mooselee

Awesome!!


----------



## Jibbajabba

Awesome bunch of noodles right there.


----------



## Gaboon

Well done mate they look great!


----------



## Morphman

Thanks for the replies chaps much appreciated! Only just worked out how to put the pics up. The dam darkened a lot when she was gravid, making it much harder to see and photograph her blue markings. They show up a lot better in the sunlight, but the sire's blue's are always popping!


----------



## Morphman

First one to shed has just fed!


----------



## Jibbajabba

haha funny - my hatchling cages for GTPs looked identical


----------



## Morphman

Jibbajabba said:


> haha funny - my hatchling cages for GTPs looked identical


Ideal post some pics of yours, what locality are they?


----------



## Morphman

Another clutch from the same pair, laid this morning.


----------



## Morphman

We have 2022 pippage👌


----------



## Morphman

Not sure why the double image posts can a mod correct it please?
Sorted it!


----------



## LiasisUK

Nice one, congrats


----------



## Morphman

LiasisUK said:


> Nice one, congrats


Thank you, much appreciated 🙏


----------



## BenG

Looking good! Fantastic.


----------



## Swindinian

Great result!

I gather GTP not easy to propagate, yet you have had success two years running with the same pair?

👏👏👏


----------



## Morphman

BenG said:


> Looking good! Fantastic.


Thank you Ben, much appreciated. How's yours doing? Good I hope!


Swindinian said:


> Great result!
> 
> I gather GTP not easy to propagate, yet you have had success two years running with the same pair?
> 
> 👏👏👏


Thank you much appreciated. Yes, I tried my best to condition the female back to a good healthy body weight as soon as I could.


----------



## rockkeeper

very nice m8 ,yup ill have anyone of them


----------



## Morphman

rockkeeper said:


> very nice m8 ,yup ill have anyone of them


Thank you much appreciated!


----------



## Elly66

Fantastic hatch and great looking snakes.


----------



## BenG

Morphman said:


> Thank you Ben, much appreciated. How's yours doing? Good I hope!
> 
> Thank you much appreciated. Yes, I tried my best to condition the female back to a good healthy body weight as soon as I could.


Love mine thanks Mark, starting to get a tint of green.


----------



## Morphman

Elly66 said:


> Fantastic hatch and great looking snakes.


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Morphman

BenG said:


> Love mine thanks Mark, starting to get a tint of green.


That's great news Ben, one of mine has small amount of green but its been like that for months now and the other is still bright yellow. Keep me posted on its development please!


----------



## Morphman

Just removed these from the incubator.


----------

